# New Edition of John Brown of Haddington's Systematic Theology by RHB



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 27, 2015)

Reformation Heritage is re-printing John Brown of Haddington's Systematic Theology. 









> Brown’s systematic theology was first published in 1782 at the request of theological students. In seven “books,” it covers the traditional topics of revelation, God, man, Christ, personal salvation, and the church. It contains more than 26,000 proof texts and numerous exegetical insights along with a consistent covenantal emphasis, experiential depth, and compelling applications. Brown’s style is methodological, including numerous divisions and sub-points to aid students, and his content is full of evangelical piety. This single volume of Reformed systematic theology is rich with content and an indispensable tool for students, pastors, and professors of theology.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 28, 2015)

I picked up the Christian Focus edition a couple of years ago and have found it quite helpful. When the description says 26,000 Scripture references, they mean it...biblically-saturated and wonderfully rich.


----------



## jamessh1990 (Aug 28, 2015)

I wonder how different this will be to the Christian Focus edition?


----------



## KMK (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up. I like the fact that they retained the original title. I love the word 'compendious'.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 28, 2015)

I wonder if a new edition of the Self-Interpreting Bible will ever be issued. I seem to recall SWRB doing one several years ago. One complication would be that the final edition that was published around the turn of the 20th Century contained the work of several subsequent editors who taught things that many might consider unacceptable today, such as the ruin-reconstruction teaching on creation. I think that edition (4 large vols with many photographs) was in print from roughly 1896-1925. I've had one set and half of another. One was published in 1905 and the other in 1916. 

If I'm not mistaken, Brown's original work had the many cross references along with notes that were not unlike those found in the Reformation Heritage KJV Study Bible. After reading some of them a few years ago, I thought that just paring it down to that would make for an excellent "devotional" Bible.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 28, 2015)

The biggest difference between the CF and the RHB editions is the RHB is a new typeset.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm glad to hear this. There were three problems with the CF edition:

1. It went out of print too soon and stayed out too long.
2. It was not retypeset.
3. Scripture references were not verified, and there are a number of mistakes.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 29, 2015)

py3ak said:


> I'm glad to hear this. There were three problems with the CF edition:
> 
> 3. Scripture references were not verified, and there are a number of mistakes.



I agree with this statement. Have found several mis-referenced Scriptures...


----------



## JimmyH (Sep 19, 2015)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> The biggest difference between the CF and the RHB editions is the RHB is a new typeset.





py3ak said:


> I'm glad to hear this. There were three problems with the CF edition:
> 
> 1. It went out of print too soon and stayed out too long.
> 2. It was not retypeset.
> 3. Scripture references were not verified, and there are a number of mistakes.


Just a heads up for anyone concerned, I received my 'new' edition today. Comparing it with the 2002 Christian Focus publication I see that the new typesetting is limited to the title page and the overleaf. All of the rest of the text block is identical from start to finish.


----------



## bookslover (Sep 19, 2015)

JimmyH said:


> Just a heads up for anyone concerned, I received my 'new' edition today. Comparing it with the 2002 Christian Focus publication I see that the new typesetting is limited to the title page and the overleaf. All of the rest of the text block is identical from start to finish.



Which means, I suppose, that none of the wrong Scripture references have been corrected.


----------



## JimmyH (Sep 19, 2015)

bookslover said:


> Which means, I suppose, that none of the wrong Scripture references have been corrected.


Every page I examined is identical with the 2002 edition. In the forward Joel Beeke says there are thousands of Scripture references. If a person was studious enough to look each one up, he might be able to figure out which were mistakes, and might also figure out which would correct those that are mistaken. 

When I read the original post in this thread I gambled that a new typesetting might have included corrections. I can't imagine the hours that might take. As it is, I posted in case anyone, like me, has the 2002 edition, they needn't spend $ on this reprint. OTOH, if someone hasn't got the older CF reprint, it is certainly worth having the new one, mistaken Scripture references and all. In my humble opinion.


----------

